
Ask HN: What are you reading? - news_to_me
Curious what people are currently reading that they find interesting. I’m between books and looking for recommendations.
======
auslegung
1\. The Problem of Pain by CS Lewis 2\. A Philosophy of Software Design
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/1732102201/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_EK...](https://www.amazon.com/dp/1732102201/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_EKcbCbBZD4121)
3\. Haskell from First Principles
[http://haskellbook.com](http://haskellbook.com) 4\. Les Miserables 5\.
Continuous Delivery
[https://continuousdelivery.com](https://continuousdelivery.com)

------
sharkwhale
Note sure if I'll be reading it in the future, but right now I am checking out
The Book Of M [0].

[0]
[https://books.google.com/books?id=EYEzDwAAQBAJ&pg=PT3&source...](https://books.google.com/books?id=EYEzDwAAQBAJ&pg=PT3&source=kp_read_button#v=onepage&q&f=false)

From time to time I like to revisit Clive Barker because his language is
spectacular.

------
theSealedTanker
Fiction : 'The Wind-Up Bird Chronicle'

Non-Fiction : 'The Art of Thinking Clearly'

------
beaconstudios
Seeing Like a State, James C. Scott

Grit, Angela Duckworth

SPQR: A History of Ancient Rome, Mary Beard

Deep Work, Cal Newport

